# Zoomed 501: what size is the tubing??



## Dave-H (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi all-

I can't seem to get a clear answer on this one: what size is the tubing on a Zoomed 501 filter? I want to add just about 6 inches to each side of the tubing, but I can't figure out exactly what size vinyl tubing to buy!

Anyone know the actual spec of the tubing on the Zoomed 501??? thanks! Dave


----------



## cv3back (Oct 4, 2012)

The outside diameter is 7/16"

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

I don't know the size but just bring the whole filter to lowes or home depot and try on the vinyl tubing! you may find that some tubes don't fit as well as others so it's always smart to test it first!


----------

